# How much is my ibook worth?



## colin! (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello,

I have an iBook g4 that I'm considering selling, as I don't really need it. I've seen prices on eBay varying from $300 to 600. 

Specs:
- 12" screen
- 1.2ghz ppc g4
- 512mb ram
- 60GB HD
- Combo drive
- Airport Extreme

Accessoires:
- VGA adapter
- S-Video adapter
- Power cord + extension
- 128mb ram stick
- Original packaging + users manuals

No scratches, dents or anything. The only wear on it is some of the letters are worn off the keys (e, a, s, d, l, c, n). The machine is still a perfect white, and I haven't had issues since I bought it in 2005.

I prefer to use eBay but I could use the marketplace here if it'll be worth more.

How much could I get for this?

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

For comparison purposes, I recently sold a pc notebook with essentially the same specs for $450 on a local website. The notebook computer was in great shape, but had been dropped, and the power connector was a little finnicky. I would say you should start at $500 and go from there!

I don't know if that helps!

Good luck!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A bit light on RAM for Tiger but I would agree that $500 is a good starting point. I assume you have 2x256MB chips? Replacing one with a 512 would make it fine for any but the most RAM intensive applications.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You'll get more on craigslist or putting up signs on a university or college campus, depending on where you live, as this model of computer will be much sought after. The usual selling caveats apply of course; exercise caution; here on ehMac also.

Let the buyer worry about adding RAM, you won't get anything in return for upgrading at this point.

2005? Any AppleCare? If yes, add $100 to your high end speculation price. Even if it's only a few months it gives the buyer some security knowing if something goes wrong, it will be taken care of.

eBay might also be useful, come to think of it.


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

Try this site out, its pretty easy to find out what your mac is worth:

http://www.mac2sell.net/


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mac2sell generally prices Macs pretty high. The OP did good by checking eBay for a general idea.

I would also say try to sell sooner rather than later -- There's a rumoured "MacBook Nano"/Subnotebook on the horizon that will remove a lot of the demand for the old 12" form factor.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I sold my iBook with very similar specifications for 600$. Unfortunately its not worth more than that with the limited RAM. I only had a 30GB HD though.

Sell now rather than later. The further away from the last G4 we are, the less it will be worth.


----------

